# what kind of fish?!



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

So I made an impulse buy because I liked the looks of the little guys and of course they were not marked because Im sure the store didn't know either. I have about 30 mbuna + two of these little guys..they get along fine..Any suggestions on what kind of fish it is?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It's tail looks like an auratus, it's top and bottom fins look like lab, and it's body looks zebra. I'm not sure but I think it might be a hybrid. Cute fish though, whatever it is.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I think it is a Tropheops red fin

Here is a linkâ€¦ Look at the femaleâ€¦
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=979

.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

CICHLUDED said:


> I think it is a Tropheops red fin.


I am going to have to agree here. Not a common find in most parts, but it is a dead ringer.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Good call... I knew I'd seen that fish before, couldn't think if it was an elongatus or tropheops type.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

MalawiLover said:


> CICHLUDED said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is a Tropheops red fin.
> ...


It's actually fairly common around here. The most elongated Tropheops I've ever seen.

Kevin


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

StructureGuy said:


> It's actually fairly common around here. The most elongated Tropheops I've ever seen.
> 
> Kevin


The Northern VA/DC/Southern MD area has a veritable drought of even half way decent fish stores. I am always amazed at the varied species people say are quite common in their areas.

Around here, if its not a crappy lab, socolofi, auratus or kenyi (or hybrid of the same) then its quite a rarity.


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

MalawiLover said:


> StructureGuy said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually fairly common around here. The most elongated Tropheops I've ever seen.
> ...


Same thing in the Omaha area, minus the Socolofi. That's why I get most of my fish from local hobbyists


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

CICHLUDED said:


> I think it is a Tropheops red fin
> 
> Here is a linkâ€¦ Look at the femaleâ€¦
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=979
> ...


I went into that thinking there's no chance this will be the right fish because it was so random.

99% of the time someone suggests an ID that is as random as the female pic of a rare Tropheops they are waaaaaay off. But you really nailed this one! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

wow yeah I guess you couldent be more correct. Thanks! haha it was sold and marked as some kind of lab for 3.99. I actually frequent some of the local "commercial" fish stores because they get things in and dont know what they are so they sell them for like 3 or 4$. I just found some adult mbambas marked as red top zebras for for 3.99...only problem is I have to go home and figure out what they are then sometimes..


----------

